
“Should I Learn to Code?” - shaunpersad
https://shaunasaservice.com/blog/should-i-learn-to-code
======
Y7ZCQtNo39
As someone who has coded for 5+ years, and who occasionally speaks with people
curious about coding, I enjoyed reading this because it gave me fresh
perspective to approaching these conversations.

Some of the concepts in the article, like learning how to learn (e.g,,
googling your way out of problems) are things I have tried to convey, but the
article does a better job articulating than I could.

I agree with the premise that coding itself isn't difficult. Everything can be
broken down very small, simple pieces of logic like: "myName = John + Doe".

The challenge is when things don't go according to plan. Sometimes you need to
question your assumptions to solve a problem. Basically, develop your problem-
solving abilities to be more productive while coding.

------
around_here
This is probably the best breakdown I've seen in quite some time. Asks the
right questions as well rather than stating it.

I think the "Worth it section" isn't so great. You won't always have a job,
and while being able to make everything yourself is _strictly_ true, it's a
pretty gross exaggeration.

------
mabynogy
Yes: because it's interesting to know how computers work (but cars too).

No: because if you were a programmer you wouldn't ask

------
dddw
nice article! especially liked the track analogy

